# Alaska Rally



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone interested in meeting in Alaska for a far north rally? Where would you go and when? Could be kinda cool to have a midnight sun rally.


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

I would be up for it, maybe a trip to chenya hotsprings is in order.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

WHOA!







I would do that in a heart beat if I was still up there. Chena would be great as you wouldn't have as many tourists. Seems to me there are some pretty nice state camp grounds near GlennAllen, too. I envy you guys! Wish I was there.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I was planning a trip to Chena around Sep anyways......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun, but a little far for me for a weekend. 4310 miles









Maybe if I leave now....................


----------



## erakfbsjs (Apr 25, 2005)

I live up here in Faribanks and Chena Hotsprings is VERY touisty!!!!!! I say somewhere near the cost so youcould involve fishing into the rally!!!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I just wanted to reopen this topic now that it is winter and all you Alaskans out there are home and dreaming about next spring.

Would anyone be interested in meeting down in Seward for a season opener? If we go in early May we could get sites for $2 a night. It's kind of nice to go see Seward before all the tourists arrive.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

erakfbsjs said:


> I live up here in Faribanks and Chena Hotsprings is VERY touisty!!!!!! I say somewhere near the cost so youcould involve fishing into the rally!!!
> [snapback]33774[/snapback]​


Hey, wait a minute - isn't fishing a required activity at EVERY rally?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> I just wanted to reopen this topic now that it is winter and all you Alaskans out there are home and dreaming about next spring.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in meeting down in Seward for a season opener? If we go in early May we could get sites for $2 a night. It's kind of nice to go see Seward before all the tourists arrive.
> [snapback]72630[/snapback]​


Oh heavy sigh - - - KB was born in Alaska (Bethel) but we've never been there together. NH to Alaska via Outback .... now THAT would be the way to do it!!!


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

> Hey, wait a minute - isn't fishing a required activity at EVERY rally?
> 
> Hey we can fish up here, you just gotta cut a hole in the ice.......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where is Alaska? Is that anywhere near Hawaii?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Where is Alaska? Is that anywhere near Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite close actually, Jolly.

In fact you may be able to save some big bucks switching your cruise to Alaska. I understand it is beautiful this time of year, and that the weather is quite similar!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Now, where was that booklet on selling igloos to Eskimo's. Hmm....







)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'll take my chances with Maui, Oahu, and Kauai. Oh, and a couple days on the Big Island.


----------

